# Old Watches? Both Working/Self Winding.



## Maz (Feb 25, 2011)

can anyone help me with 2 of the many watches i have in a box, both are self winding and look quite old and they work fine, one is named Silvana incabloc, 17 jewels, it has numbers on the back and a number set in a circle, the other is a Anker 25 rubis automatic, incabloc Nivaflex, any info would be great, i am useless at taking photos as some may know here, i just hope what i have posted is helpful, a rough guide to age etc would mean alot,

thank you all

maz x


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Silvana ebay listings

This one went for Â£12.50

This one is still running

180698207513

here is a movement

heres a picture off another forum

and another different style form the same forum


----------



## Maz (Feb 25, 2011)

thank you gaz64, it is simlar to the first pic but the one i have has no numbers on the face, the other links i could not get up could be due to not being a member on there? im wondering if the 61 in the circle on the back could be a date? this box of watches i have are going to take me forever to go through, im not a collector or anything just a grannie lol and having a clear out of the attic,and didnt want to do a boot fair if theres a hidden treasure amongst them,just wished i could take some decent pics would save alot of time of the whole lot together, so far the ones ive wound up etc are working, marvin/rotary/ciro/solar/and these 2.

thanks for your reply

maz x


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Marvin is quite a collectable make the others less so although if in exceptional condition it,s suprising what they can make.


----------



## Maz (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for the info on the marvin, it is a pretty watch, and works, but i am unable to wear watches, i dont know if its gold i have not looked for hallmarks etc,plus it does not say anything on it about jewels? eg 25/15 jewels so all is on the face is Marvin with a Crown i guess above the name, is a The Hatten/sterling/damas/ watch collectable do you know? a few Accurist ones, i like the mans black and gold Accurist watch but husband doesnt, thanks guys

maz x


----------

